# Metal Gear Solid 4 a Playstation3 exclusive from Konami/Kojima



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

Ok, so I'm surprised; almost a bit upset there isn't a thread dedicated to this game, lol.  With it's launch so close (June11/12th) I would think the Playstation3 owners would be screaming at this point.  I have to say, I played in the MGO beta that just passed, placed #1 in TDM I might add (screenshot is on my Flickr - link below) and it was amazing!  It doesn't reveal itself right away, it's definitely a thoughtful players kind of game.  There are no classes, but the skill sets you can arrange to suit your playstyle will sort of feel like it; just imagine if you could mix and match traits of classes in other games ^ ^  Anyway, I'm here counting the days...


----------



## Sylvetra_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

I have not got a PS3 sadly.  Maybe i will go out with someone who has got one.  Metal gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots looks sooooooo coooolll!!!  I love the series!  Absolutely love it!  It belongs in the top league of extraoridinary games!  It has story, brilliant characters, a sexy main character to use (David Hayter's voice is so cool) and gameplay and everything else one could ask for!

Anyone who has not played a Metal Gear Solid game has not lived!


----------



## Cayal (Jun 8, 2008)

4 more days. Can't wait.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm officially anxious!


----------



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2008)

TODAY. OMFG It's Today.

I gotta work TODAY. It will be sitting in my bag all day while I work, calling for me...wanting me to play it....hmmm my stomach is feeling a bit upset...head a little sore


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 11, 2008)

lol, I might actually explode from the anticipation, too. My wife won't let me go to the midnight launch, either. Something about fatherly duties and responsibilities to attend to (I've known quite a few two-year-olds that were fine on their own for a few hours).

Either way, I can't wait


----------



## Lenny (Jun 11, 2008)

I still haven't got round to ordering it. 

Well, not true - I've been waiting to order it and some books for three weeks, but my mum and sister have yet to decide what they want to order from Amazon, and so they're making me wait.


----------

